# Have Channeled My Inner Spider 2011



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Some of the Jacks are on the Porch, Greeting all passing by. I have Channeled My Inner Spider and the webs are going up. If I work hard I'll be done by Halloween. The Villa will be open for Tours this year, if you dare to come visit a REAL Haunted House.


----------

